# azw2 file compatability



## Buller (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can get azw2 files to run on a kindle 4?  I have some active content which I think was originally aimed at the kindle 3 or earlier (a chess thing and something for making notes).  I suspect it might be something to do with the lack of a keyboard, although I don't see why using the 5-way controller shouldn't be feasible.

Would jailbreaking my kindle allow me to use my files perhaps?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

No.  Touch Kindles require different software to get things like games to work.  Only games specifically written for the touch interface will work.  Jailbreaking won't help.


----------

